# Help planning a road trip



## rodehard (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello to all;
Sorry if I'm wordy or redundant... my computer/social skills are sadly lacking. In addition I have limited use of the internet, so my research time is also limited. I grew up around Hispanic folks, and am working on improving my conversational skills.
I'd like advice on planning an extended trip to Mexico. I plan on driving my truck, and basically roughing it. The area I'd like to concentrate on is the gulf of Mexico coastline.... Tampico southwards.
The area most suitable for me would be off the beaten track, good horse backing, decent beaches and fishing.... Thanks....Oh by the way, do I ask/answer by replying to this particular thread? Also, having explained my limited access, please don't be offended in my not getting back promptly.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You probably already know that you will be limited to 180 days, or less, in Mexico on a tourist permit, and that the temporarily imported vehicle must leave when you do. You can apply for the Importada Temporal online, if you wish, or get it at the border.
You mentioned driving a truck and I assume you mean a pick-up truck; not something large, which might be deemed commercial size and not permitted.
Pick your season carefully, as you will be in really hot and humid territory.


----------



## rodehard (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks RVGRINGO, 
Does retired with income allow me to get a "retirement' visa? Yes I'll be in a P/U truck. I'm no stranger to heat and humidity, having grew up in it, I love it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rodehard said:


> Thanks RVGRINGO,
> Does retired with income allow me to get a "retirement' visa? Yes I'll be in a P/U truck. I'm no stranger to heat and humidity, having grew up in it, I love it.


You can get a residence visa if you meet certain income requirements. If you decide to move to Mexico permanently, you will have to apply for this visa back in the US at the Mexican Consulate nearest to you in Missouri. I could be wrong, but you may find that tropical heat and humidity Mexican style may be a bit different than what you grew up with in the States.


----------



## rodehard (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Isla Verde:
Oh I agree that there will be much to get accustomed to....but that's what makes it an adventure....hahah. I use to stand on the beach in Florida, looking directly across the Gulf towards Mexico..... I guess I can always take more clothes off....hahaha.


----------



## rodehard (Jan 21, 2014)

RVGRINGO, Looking at your address I see your in Jalisco. I was approached by a "ECO Villiage" called Rancho Amigos. it's run by a couple Canadian Fellas. It's located in your neck of the woods, on a big lake. Sorry I don't have anymore of a description...all the info is at home...have you ever heard of it?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Eco Village Rancho Amigos. Location


----------



## rodehard (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep! That's the place.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rodehard said:


> Yep! That's the place.


That place is really off the grid. At first I thought the reference to a lake might be Chapala, the largest lake in Mexico. But rather it is Lago Cajón de Peña (La Presa). I couldn't determine why they dammed the Tomatlán River there, water, power, recreation? It isn't clear to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Never heard of it until now. Wow; it really is in the boonies.


----------



## rodehard (Jan 21, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with this area? I'm interested in the place (Rancho Amigos) but have been unable to gleen much about the surrounding vicinity. I guess crime, and access to health care being my biggest concerns. In my initial posting I was curious about the East coast of Mexico. Truthfully, I'm not really particular where in Mexico I end up so long as it's close to the coast, not crime infested, and good horse backing opportunities...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your frequent use of scary terms would indicate that you should come for a visit and explore. Too much TV or reading of sensationalist stories can do strange things to your perceptions.
Mexico is a big country. Would you travel to New York if you read of the troubles in certain neighborhoods on the news every day? Millions do. It is the same in Mexico.
How far do you want to be from the beach? In what climatic zone? How far from world class medical facilities? If you ask specific questions, we may be able to help. There is a reason why so many of us live about 4 hours from the Pacific beaches, in an area with possibly the best climate in all of North America. It would be a very good place to visit and use as a base for your explorations.


----------

